

RBC replaces Canadian staff with foreign workers - zpk
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/04/05/bc-rbc-foreign-workers.html

======
nonamegiven
Shouldn't we consumers just cut to the chase and use foreign banks directly?

